# Suzuki vinson



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a 2006 suzuki Vinson and am sure the regulator is shot. I can pull start it and it runs fine (all day long if needed) but it will not keep a battery charged. The lights will be ok at idle but will dim @ higher revs and the 4wd will not kick in (electrically operated?). Was going to get a new regulator but I can find nothing on my bike that looks like pictures of the replacement part. Does anyone out there know where the regulator resides in this machine? I have not taken any body parts off to look under them because I use the bike frequently. Is it hidden somewhere?


----------



## ginx (Jan 25, 2014)

locolobo said:


> I have a 2006 suzuki Vinson and am sure the regulator is shot. I can pull start it and it runs fine (all day long if needed) but it will not keep a battery charged. The lights will be ok at idle but will dim @ higher revs and the 4wd will not kick in (electrically operated?). Was going to get a new regulator but I can find nothing on my bike that looks like pictures of the replacement part. Does anyone out there know where the regulator resides in this machine? I have not taken any body parts off to look under them because I use the bike frequently. Is it hidden somewhere?


try this:

https://www.hightail.com/dl?phi_action=app/orchestrateDownload&rurl=https%253A%252F%252Fwww.yousendit.com%252Ftransfer.php%253Faction%253Dbatch_download%2526batch_id%253DQlVoanZveDNiV3pWUThUQw

page 310 of the pdf


----------

